# Calif new fares



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Anybody else seeing the new fare detail pages? Mine updated right around noon today. Big thing I noticed we no longer see what the pax paid uber. Also, both mileage and time rates went up.....Nice I think. Was for trip prior to this 60/20 cents now 80/27 cents....


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Same here! Wow, seems like they did increase it. I thought it seemed like I got paid a bit more than usual, so that's why lol! Too bad I didn't get a lot of passengers today since I started at noon and went back home at 4pm. I was having weird unresponsive problems on the phone which only happened today for me. Had to restart the phone to "unclog" it whatever Uber caused to happen. 

Another weird thing was that some ride requests didn't show the estimated fare, while others showed it completely. Even stranger was that sometimes I'd get two consecutive ride requests. First one would NOT show the estimated fare, but the second one showed every bit of detail to me. So in other words, same area/radius of request, but one has incomplete information displayed. I wonder why it's like that when it's supposed to show the complete detailed info to everyone in California already.

I wonder if they also changed the base fare. I haven't accepted any rides that's 5 miles or less lately so I don't know.


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

Man if only that pay came back to my area plus the new features y'all have. Probably won't though because uber is highly likely only pulling this stunt until the AB5 shit ends.


----------



## Uber4Bread (Jan 11, 2020)

If you subtract the service fee from the new rates you end up at the old rates. F’ing Uber trying to trick us into thinking it’s an increase


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I think the $58.97 paid to you is what the passenger paid. I think Uber just reworded it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Umm yeah, fare is what the pax paid, they show you the rates, then they deduct 25%. It's the same rate as you were getting before. They never said they were raising rates, in fact for anyone who used to be in the 20% club I think they are getting a rate decrease to 25% fee. Need to see the rest of the screen to see how they are accounting for airport fees and the booking fee but it's pretty much business as usual, nothing to see here aside from that now the pax aren't getting gouged without you getting a share and thus are more likely to tip.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Anybody else seeing the new fare detail pages? Mine updated right around noon today. Big thing I noticed we no longer see what the pax paid uber. Also, both mileage and time rates went up.....Nice I think. Was for trip prior to this 60/20 cents now 80/27 cents....
> View attachment 401343


Someone PLEASE TELL ME WHERE I CAN FIND THIS?!?!?!?

I see the trip info but what the HECK?

The said airport pay is going up.

I'm IN THE BAY AREA. WHAT IS GOING ON can someone *please* spell it out LIKE I'm TWO!??!?!?!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> The said airport pay is going up.


....as of yesterday I had the 'new' fare setup. A raise too, that I wasn't even aware of. went from 60/20 to 80/27 and the max 25% service fee we knew about. Don't see what the pax pays uber any longer, but good riddance didn't care about. They changed the display and it makes it seems like you ain't getting reimbursed for tolls etc, or it's a bug. They could have done better. 
Have you had rides since yesterday noon?
Had a SFO drop off today; was same rate as yesterday 80/27 for me.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....as of yesterday I had the 'new' fare setup. A raise too, that I wasn't even aware of. went from 60/20 to 80/27 and the max 25% service fee we knew about. Don't see what the pax pays uber any longer, but good riddance didn't care about. They changed the display and it makes it seems like you ain't getting reimbursed for tolls etc, or it's a bug. They could have done better.
> Have you had rides since yesterday noon?
> Had a SFO drop off today; was same rate as yesterday 80/27 for me.


Looking at that post you had, your rate was still 60/20, but Uber used wordplay to make it look like 80/27. Once you subtracted the $14.xx, 25% service fee, you were back down to 60/20.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Once you subtracted the $14.xx, 25% service fee, you were back down to 60/20.


maybe, but booking fee and service fee existed under the old structure. Booking fee is gone and service fee capped at 25%. So, it kinda is an increase.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> maybe, but booking fee and service fee existed under the old structure. Booking fee is gone and service fee capped at 25%. So, it kinda is an increase.
> View attachment 401667
> 
> 
> View attachment 401668


This is really sweet.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> This is really sweet


....have you had any rides on the new fare setup?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SHalester said:


> maybe, but booking fee and service fee existed under the old structure. Booking fee is gone and service fee capped at 25%. So, it kinda is an increase.


Seriously? "Kinda". It's not an increase at all. You have no idea what they are doing with the booking fee and the service fee capped at 25% isn't getting you a cent extra on this ride. You have the math skills of an uber driver.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> it's not an increase at all


the new pics would beg to differ, aye? From our point of point there is no booking fee any longer under new system. 
I think you eye sight needs an adjustment? AND on old fares Uber could take way more than 25%; another fact oh math wizard. -o:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

With the Third Party fee, they're still taking 32%. 60/20 then and 60/20 now is still the same $$ in your pocket.

The only way I see this as an increase is if Third Party fees don't change during surge and you're still getting 75% of the surged price.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....have you had any rides on the new fare setup?


1 but I didn't really look at it too close. It felt WEIRD that I made over 50 bucks from vallejo to s.f. (i thought it was maybe just the tolls or something)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> 60/20 then and 60/20 now is still the same $$ in your pocket.


clearly there is a mile/time increase if you just consider those lines alone. AND, based on nearly exact same trip under old/new the new clearly has more $$, even if you subtract the wait time and slightly different time and mileage. Not a lot, but clearly more. Math is math.

Never done a surge and most likely won't, so that I can't address.



Greenfox said:


> 1 but I didn't really look at it too close. It felt WEIRD that I made over 50 bucks from vallejo to s.f. (i thought it was maybe just the tolls or something)


on the new sturcture they remove tolls from the 'earnings' screen, which is different from before. Now what you are paid is 'Trip Balance' on the trip details display. on Earnings Activity screen tolls are netted out.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You received $44.23 for that trip. Looks like the same ~60/mile, ~20/min to me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SHalester said:


> the new pics would beg to differ, aye? From our point of point there is no booking fee any longer under new system.
> I think you eye sight needs an adjustment? AND on old fares Uber could take way more than 25%; another fact oh math wizard. -o:


You are simply too challenged to argue with. You are wrong on every point. Horribly wrong. Perhaps someone else can explain this to you in words that you would understand since you don't get that you used to make 60 cents a mile, now you make 60 cents a mile. 60 cents is the same as 60 cents.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are simply too challenged to argue with. You are wrong on every point. Horribly wrong. Perhaps someone else can explain this to you in words that you would understand since you don't get that you used to make 60 cents a mile, now you make 60 cents a mile. 60 cents is the same as 60 cents.


Eh, let him think he's making more. A happy ant equals happy pax.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Illini said:


> Eh, let him think he's making more


actually, there is an increase. Built spread sheet to account for the differences in the 2 nearly exact trips. I was able to account for the difference between the 2, with the exception of a whopping 70+ cent increase. So, there's that. and if you do look at the lines by themselves there is an increase in the rates, but mostly nullified by the inclusion of the service fee. Still and increase in the net is an increase.

Not sure why anyone would do RS if they were mostly unhappy a majority of the time as many here are. Happy is a stretch, but Uber does what I need it to do and that is time management.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

We should be making $1.25 a mile period, pay into social security, pto, 30c for our car use. There not complying to ab5 , screw u/l


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Anybody else seeing the new fare detail pages? Mine updated right around noon today. Big thing I noticed we no longer see what the pax paid uber.


Ah. Just saw this post. I made a post that nothing had changed on my account, but now that I see your screenshot I'm definitely not on the new system, even though Uber said I was.

So, no info as to what pax paid. Disappointing. So you have no row at the bottom the fare screen like this:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

There is more details. Has what either Uber or pax pay directly. Like city/county fees and airport charges. There is no direct section that shows what pax pays in detail as before.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

SHalester said:


> maybe, but booking fee and service fee existed under the old structure. Booking fee is gone and service fee capped at 25%. So, it kinda is an increase.
> View attachment 401667
> 
> 
> View attachment 401668


You don't understand. Uber is still charging a booking fee. They're hiding it from the App-trip breakdown and calling it a marketplace fee. So Uber is still getting 40-60% of the fare-they're just hiding it from the driver.

No pay has changed. Everything has been manipulated to give the illusion that Uber is only taking 25% of the fare.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

May H. said:


> calling it a marketplace fee


....isn't that being charged to the pax directly? I'll be taking a trip as a pax Friday, so I'll be able to tell what the new fares look like from the pax point of view.
In all the changes in calif, the only item that has value is the full info ping. And in my case the pay was slightly better by a small margin.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Uber hiding pax payment is more like employment. Nice one, Uber.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Uber4Bread said:


> If you subtract the service fee from the new rates you end up at the old rates. F'ing Uber trying to trick us into thinking it's an increase


Looks like it worked on a few people.



SHalester said:


> ....as of yesterday I had the 'new' fare setup. A raise too, that I wasn't even aware of. went from 60/20 to 80/27 and the max 25% service fee we knew about. Don't see what the pax pays uber any longer, but good riddance didn't care about. They changed the display and it makes it seems like you ain't getting reimbursed for tolls etc, or it's a bug. They could have done better.
> Have you had rides since yesterday noon?
> Had a SFO drop off today; was same rate as yesterday 80/27 for me.


Um .... wow.

.80 x 75% = .60
.27 x 75% = .20

Exactly the same as before.

Exactly.



SHalester said:


> maybe, but booking fee and service fee existed under the old structure. Booking fee is gone and service fee capped at 25%. So, it kinda is an increase.
> View attachment 401667
> 
> 
> View attachment 401668


Nope. Drivers never got a cent of the booking fee, so whether it exists or not doesnt affect your pay at all.

Absolutely stunned at the lack of basic math (and reasoning) skills.



SHalester said:


> maybe, but booking fee and service fee existed under the old structure. Booking fee is gone and service fee capped at 25%. So, it kinda is an increase.
> View attachment 401667
> 
> 
> View attachment 401668


Nope. Drivers never got a cent of the booking fee, so whether it exists or not doesnt affect your pay at all.

Absolutely stunned at the lack of basic math (and reasoning) skills.


SHalester said:


> the new pics would beg to differ, aye? From our point of point there is no booking fee any longer under new system.
> I think you eye sight needs an adjustment? AND on old fares Uber could take way more than 25%; another fact oh math wizard. -o:


Are you actually serious here? If you're getting the same rate per mile and per minute, tell me how it's an increase? If anything it's a decrease for the riders, and that's only if you believe Uber about what the riders paid.



SHalester said:


> actually, there is an increase. Built spread sheet to account for the differences in the 2 nearly exact trips. I was able to account for the difference between the 2, with the exception of a whopping 70+ cent increase. So, there's that. and if you do look at the lines by themselves there is an increase in the rates, but mostly nullified by the inclusion of the service fee. Still and increase in the net is an increase.
> 
> Not sure why anyone would do RS if they were mostly unhappy a majority of the time as many here are. Happy is a stretch, but Uber does what I need it to do and that is time management.


Please explain to me how the new $.60 a mile and $.20 a minute is an increase over the old $.60 cents a mile and $.20 cents a minute.

Hint: no spreadsheet required.


----------



## HowardL168 (Aug 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Anybody else seeing the new fare detail pages? Mine updated right around noon today. Big thing I noticed we no longer see what the pax paid uber. Also, both mileage and time rates went up.....Nice I think. Was for trip prior to this 60/20 cents now 80/27 cents....
> View attachment 401343


Drove this weekend and didn't see new pay/calc...still old pay in LA ...I'm a (very) part time driver so didn't drive today...maybe next time out will see it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ....isn't that being charged to the pax directly? I'll be taking a trip as a pax Friday, so I'll be able to tell what the new fares look like from the pax point of view.
> In all the changes in calif, the only item that has value is the full info ping. And in my case the pay was slightly better by a small margin.


I'm not in California.

How is Uber charging the PAX for the Market Fee?

Is the PAX getting 2 charges on their credit card for every trip, one for the Market Fee and one for the Fare?

More Uber smoke and mirrors.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> How is Uber charging the PAX for the Market Fee?
> [/
> 
> What happened to the Booking Fee, and why isn't it on my trip receipt?
> Until January 2020 in California, the Booking Fee was a flat fee charged to the rider on your behalf that Uber collected from you. As of January 2020, Uber charges a separate fee (called the Marketplace Fee) to riders directly, to connect parties within the marketplace. This fee is separate from the trip fare or any other rider payment to the driver, and does not impact the amount you take home on each trip.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Does that mean the PAX is seeing two charges for every ride on their credit card? Would love to hear from a recent PAX how they were charged.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Is the PAX getting 2 charges on their credit card for every trip, one for the Market Fee and one for the Fare?


From the excerpt @SHalester just gave you, it would appear that, albeit one charge on their card or two, this fee is now completely isolated from the driver. Given that Uber is now blinding the driver to what the pax pays there seems no need for a dual charge.

It would also seem that Uber for once is following Lyft's lead, by masking off what the rider pays. It is hard to see how the IC argument is being strengthened here by further isolating driver and pax financials. The two companies are behaving like poker players with bad hands trying to bluff their way to a win.

What they don't seem to realize though is that everyone in the room can see their cards.

I'm going to take an Uber ride this week and see how things look from the pax end. I just need to wait until I drive on Friday to see if the new structure has hit my locale yet.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> From the excerpt @SHalester just gave you, it would appear that, albeit one charge on their card or two, this fee is now completely isolated from the driver. Given that Uber is now blinding the driver to what the pax pays there seems no need for a dual charge.
> 
> It would also seem that Uber for once is following Lyft's lead, by masking off what the rider pays. It is hard to see how the IC argument is being strengthened here by further isolating driver and pax financials. The two companies are behaving like poker players with bad hands trying to bluff their way to a win.
> 
> ...


I'm just thinking about the 1099-K rules. If that payment is processed as one transaction who gets the 1099-K?

I really don't know much about how 1099-K's are issued however I see this as a potential issue. Just kind of thinking out loud here.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

And for those who expressed in this thread that knowing what the rider paid is unimportant, did you read Mista T's write up on this topic?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-customer-pricing-why-it-matters-that-we-know-what-it-is.371756/


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Whether someone understands the fare structure seems to be a political opinion.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I think the $58.97 paid to you is what the passenger paid. I think Uber just reworded it.


No it's not. The fare displayed in the app is only (Time + Distance + Base + Surge). No booking fee, no airport fee, no taxes.

The only thing that changed is now there is a 25% cap on how much surge Uber can take from a ride.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sorry man, but you’re spreading false information.

To the rest of the country, there has been no increase in our pay.

It should seem pretty clear in the fare details that Uber is showing how much the passenger supposedly paid (minus the booking fee of $3.00 here) and then showing the 25% cut they take for our final total, but there’s also a lot of people in the SF forum struggling with it and I’m not really sure why.

I never realized until this week that many drivers don’t seem to know roughly what the average run pays them when they load up the drop off, can’t do basic math to see if their payout is accurate and so on.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Uber4Bread said:


> If you subtract the service fee from the new rates you end up at the old rates. F'ing Uber trying to trick us into thinking it's an increase


Did you really expect a raise in the fares?
It's not even a trick. They are doing exactly what they said.


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Only change in calif that has ANY value is the 'new' ping, which really should have been since the beginning. The new fare is just a jingling around of numbers and in a new format. big deal.
:rollseyes:


----------



## Uber4Bread (Jan 11, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Did you really expect a raise in the fares?
> It's not even a trick. They are doing exactly what they said.


If you read the beginning of the thread you will see there's some confusion on the increase in fares and that's why I phrased it that way. You can chillax


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Uber4Bread said:


> some confusion on the increase in fares


well, there was a slight increase in the base fare for either SF market or all of calif, not sure which......effective at same time as new fare structure display.


----------



## OC Surfer (Jan 16, 2020)

Just remember there's also a booking fee on top of the 25% service fee, which Uber charges the rider. My riders are telling me the booking fee has increased in price, so actually Uber is taking MORE from drivers than before, and disguising it with the 25% service fee PR stunt.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Uber4Bread said:


> If you subtract the service fee from the new rates you end up at the old rates. F'ing Uber trying to trick us into thinking it's an increase


Nowhere did they say there was going to be an increase.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Finally got the new system in my locale. It is amazing that with all that telemetry on the screen now Uber still gives only 5 seconds to review it.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

OK. Was just running some numbers this evening on how pay may be different under the new system. Short answer, based on a sample fare under the new system it appears that driver pay has indeed gone up. At least in my locale. I realize some have claimed that the pay stays the same under the new system and that anyone who thinks different has no math skills. But here is my work, see for yourself. I could certainly be wrong, but if I am show me where please.

Here is a screen shot of the sample fare:










Note the takeaway earnings for the ride is $6.43 plus a $1 tip for a total of *$7.43*. Remember this number.

In this example the new "base" or _base fare_ is $2.20. That's 55 cents higher than my old base fare of $1.65.
The new mileage rate calculates to 91 cents /mile. That's 22¾ cents higher than my old rate of 68¼ cents /mile.
The new time rate calculates to 39 cents /minute. That's 9¾ cents higher than my old rate of 29¼ cents per mile.

Now, if I apply the old rate to this same fare using the old rate schedule -*but temporarily leave out the 25% Service Fee*- the amount comes out exactly the same... *$7.43*. Here is the work:


Old Base fare$1.65​Old Distance rate$1.61​(.6825 * 2.36)Old Time rate$3.17​(.2925 * 10.85)Tip$1.00​TOTAL$7.43​

Yes, the old fare and the new fare are the same. But only if the new *Service Fee* figure is not factored in. We can certainly ignore the old *Booking Fee *because that was subtracted from the what the pax paid, and we don't even see that number anymore. But for a fair comparison there is still the old *Service Fee* to subtract from the $7.43 figure under the old system.

As best as I can tell the Service fee under the old system was not fixed. It was a moving target. In some cases the service fee was a negative number due to rider promotions. I looked at some past fares though and found that the service fee on similar trips was about 25% (+/- 2%). So what happens to this example ride under the old system? Subtracting 25% from $7.43 leaves the driver with a *$5.57* payout.

Old system: $5.57. New system: $7.43.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

OC Surfer said:


> . My riders are telling me the booking fee has increased in price, PR stunt.


Can you tell me what it is in OC and LA now ?

I heard it's $3.00 in LA now.

(Third-Party fees) $6.00 v


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Here is a tabulation of my Uber rides for the first weekend under the new system.

Every ride was paid 91¢ /mile, and 39¢ /minute.

I estimate earnings for these 26 rides was $50 more than under the old system.

The one variable is the old Service Fee. I used 23% for each ride to make the comparison in earnings, which is the average for my last 30 rides under the old system. Given that the old Service Fee can be as high as 37% or more, $50 is likely conservative.


Date/TimeBaseMilesAmountMin/secAmountWait timeMinimum Fare SupplementService feeTipEarningsEstimated Old fare
for same tripDifference17-Jan​2.2​2.36​2.15​10.85​4.23​2.15​1.00​$7.43​$5.72​$1.71​17-Jan​2.2​5.77​5.25​13.97​5.45​1.03​3.48​10.00​$20.45​$15.15​$5.30​17-Jan​2.2​2.01​1.83​7.53​2.94​1.74​5.00​$10.23​$7.87​$2.36​17-Jan​2.2​2.27​2.07​7.05​2.75​1.76​3.00​$8.26​$6.36​$1.90​17-Jan​2.2​5.28​4.80​14.80​5.77​3.19​$9.58​$7.38​$2.20​17-Jan​2.2​0.84​0.76​2.98​1.16​0.88​1.25​1.00​$4.75​$3.15​$1.60​17-Jan​2.2​6.55​5.96​15.70​6.12​0.39​3.67​1.00​$12.00​$9.02​$2.98​17-Jan​2.2​1.25​1.14​4.70​1.83​1.29​$3.88​$2.99​$0.89​17-Jan​2.2​5.29​4.81​12.38​4.83​2.96​$8.88​$6.84​$2.04​17-Jan​2.2​9.57​8.71​12.75​4.97​0.11​4.00​$11.99​$9.17​$2.82​17-Jan​2.2​8.02​7.30​10.67​4.16​3.42​$10.24​$7.89​$2.35​17-Jan​2.2​9.9​9.01​19.58​7.64​4.71​3.00​$17.14​$13.19​$3.95​18-Jan​2.2​4.12​3.75​10.30​4.02​2.49​1.00​$8.48​$6.53​$1.95​18-Jan​2.2​2.19​1.99​7.60​2.96​1.79​$5.36​$4.13​$1.23​18-Jan​2.2​5.19​4.72​12.78​4.99​2.98​$8.93​$6.88​$2.05​18-Jan​2.2​2.83​2.58​5.70​2.22​1.75​$5.25​$4.04​$1.21​18-Jan​2.2​2.22​2.02​8.63​3.37​1.90​3.00​$8.69​$6.69​$2.00​18-Jan​2.2​1.39​1.26​6.12​2.39​1.46​$4.39​$3.38​$1.01​18-Jan​2.2​0.71​0.65​3.05​1.19​0.96​1.25​$3.75​$2.33​$1.42​18-Jan​2.2​5.55​5.05​10.30​4.02​2.82​$8.45​$6.24​$2.21​18-Jan​2.2​3.86​3.51​8.12​3.17​2.22​3.00​$9.66​$7.44​$2.22​18-Jan​2.2​1.45​1.32​9.17​3.58​1.78​$5.32​$4.10​$1.22​18-Jan​2.2​1.33​1.21​5.73​2.24​1.41​$4.24​$3.26​$0.98​18-Jan​2.2​1.4​1.27​5.83​2.27​1.44​$4.30​$3.32​$0.98​18-Jan​2.2​3.03​2.76​9.87​3.85​2.20​3.00​$9.61​$7.40​$2.21​​Difference in pay under new system, 26 rides >>>>>

*$50.79*


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Previously the service fee would include whatever excess Uber was charging in terms of up front pricing versus fixed time and mileage. Having the service fee be a fixed percentage of the total fare is a significant improvement.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Previously the service fee would include whatever excess Uber was charging in terms of up front pricing versus fixed time and mileage. Having the service fee be a fixed percentage of the total fare is a significant improvement.


Personally I don't think they deserve 25% on a long trip. $5 at most seems reasonable.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Youburr said:


> Personally I don't think they deserve 25% on a long trip. $5 at most seems reasonable.


Absolutely agree, 25% capped at $5 max is more than enough for the limited match up service and payment processing they provide.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The cap would need to be larger than $5 because credit cards charge the merchant a percentage. If I remember right I was paying somewhere around 1.5% when I took Visa and MC.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> Previously the service fee would include whatever excess Uber was charging in terms of up front pricing versus fixed time and mileage. Having the service fee be a fixed percentage of the total fare is a significant improvement.


Fully agree with you and youburr regarding a cap! But can you break down please why you see the fixed % as better than the upfront charging? Is it because you feel that Uber was on balance underestimating the true time it took to reach the destination? In other words I've never been sure where Uber came up with those ridiculously high percentages before (30% to the moon).


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Fully agree with you and youburr regarding a cap! But can you break down please why you see the fixed % as better than the upfront charging? Is it because you feel that Uber was on balance underestimating the true time it took to reach the destination?


I think some people got caught way off guard, grabbing a $7.50 ride across a bridge, spending 45 minutes in traffic waiting for an accident to clear. The range is closer to reality, although a harder &#128138; to swallow.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Fully agree with you and youburr regarding a cap! But can you break down please why you see the fixed % as better than the upfront charging? Is it because you feel that Uber was on balance underestimating the true time it took to reach the destination?


Yes, the upfront charge was priced higher than actual time and mileage, in the vast majority of cases. Unless the pax was comatose and you had free reign to longhaul the ride Uber would make out. Now there are some anomalies like some long distance pickup rides in slow snow conditions etc, or Uber deciding to take a loss to provide service for someone who would otherwise never get picked up.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

So that means the next unanswered question is what effect, on balance, the new system has on what the pax pays. Same... higher... or lower? I don't think there is enough telemetry from the pax to make that call yet.



VanGuy said:


> The cap would need to be larger than $5 because credit cards charge the merchant a percentage. If I remember right I was paying somewhere around 1.5% when I took Visa and MC.


That's a good point, and there is the commercial insurance to consider. The longer the trip the higher the risk. However it's always occurred to me that the company should start at 10% (typical finders fee) and then add on other trip costs such as CC processing and insurance.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> OK. Was just running some numbers this evening on how pay may be different under the new system. Short answer, based on a sample fare under the new system it appears that driver pay has indeed gone up. At least in my locale. I realize some have claimed that the pay stays the same under the new system and that anyone who thinks different has no math skills. But here is my work, see for yourself. I could certainly be wrong, but if I am show me where please.
> 
> Here is a screen shot of the sample fare:
> 
> ...


There is a fallacy in your logic: Under the old fare they DID NOT deduct 25% from your fare. It was already taken out. If you look at one of your old trips I think you will see that you were paid a net of $1.65 base, .6825 per mile and .2925 cents per minute.

Under new scheme you GROSS $2.20, .91 and .39 Take the 25% off and you NET $1.65, .6825 and .2925

All they are doing in past showed you smaller numbers after the fee, now they are showing you larger numbers then taking off the fee. The net is EXACTLY THE SAME!


----------

